# Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler



## markosttg (27. Oktober 2013)

*Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Hey Leute,

Ich hab mir die R9 290X bestellt für BF4, welche auch OC wird.
*Passende Kühler wären:*
-AC-XtremeIII
Hat dieser Probleme mit V-RAM Temp. oder dergleichen?
-AC-Hybrid
Beim AC-Hybrid soll die Pumpe rattern, stimmt das und ist dies hörbar?
Welchen ihr empfehlen?
-Prolimatech MK-26
Mein Favorit war der MK-26, jedoch höre ich oft V-RAM Temp. Probleme.
Gäbe es hierfür eine Lösung?

Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen unter anderem?


----------



## chris302 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann dir zwar keine Empfehlung geben, da ich gerade genau das gleiche suche. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/300383-r9-290x-garantie-kuehlerwechsel.html

Aber in dem thread wird gerade auch über Kühl Lösungen diskutiert. Vllt gibt es da zu deinen fragen antworten.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## facehugger (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Erstgenannter war schon immer ein Garant für sehr gute Kühlleistung bei gleichzeitig kaum hörbarer Geräuschkulisse. Jenen hatte ich auf meine übertakteten GTX480 und war begeistert

Gruß


----------



## chris302 (28. Oktober 2013)

Wenn irgendjemand halt mal offiziell bestätigen würde, dass der auch wirklich auf die 290x passen würde  würde ich mir den wahrscheinlich kaufen.
Habe bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört. Ausser, das man beim extreme 2 manchmal wohl Probleme hatte, den RAM kühler wieder runter zu machen .
Und von den den anderen 2 habe ich noch nicht viel gehört. XD 

Muss aber auch dazu sagen, das ich von diesen wasser kühl Lösungen wo integriert sind nicht viel halte. 
Uns ich glaube hier sagen dass einige, dass sich sowas fast nicht lohnt. 

Aber im Endeffekt ist es deine Entscheidung xD


----------



## facehugger (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*



chris302 schrieb:


> Wenn irgendjemand halt mal offiziell bestätigen würde, dass der auch wirklich auf die 290x passen würde  würde ich mir den wahrscheinlich kaufen.
> Habe bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört.


Meine Glaskugel ist gerade in der Inspektion, aber es würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn der AC Xtreme III keine "Zulassung" für die R9 290X bekäme. Im Zweifel einfach mal bei Arctic nachfragen...

Gruß


----------



## chris302 (28. Oktober 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel ist gerade in der Inspektion, aber es würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn der AC Xtreme III keine "Zulassung" für die R9 290X bekäme. Im Zweifel einfach mal bei Arctic nachfragen...
> 
> Gruß



Hahahhaha  meine leider auch  
Gut dann sende ich mal Arctic eine mail und frage mal nach, ob sie den denn zulassen


----------



## DrDave (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Es wurde doch schon vor Tagen bestätigt, dass der ACX III passt.
Computerbase hatte nachgefragt und die Bestätigung erhalten.
Edit: Hier noch die Quelle: Arctic und Prolimatech unterstützen Radeon R9 290X - ComputerBase


----------



## chris302 (28. Oktober 2013)

Perfekt  danke  

Dann kann man ja problemlos diesen kühl Körper auf seiner r9 290x installieren.


----------



## facehugger (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*



DrDave schrieb:


> Es wurde doch schon vor Tagen bestätigt, dass der ACX III passt.
> Computerbase hatte nachgefragt und die Bestätigung erhalten.
> Edit: Hier noch die Quelle: Arctic und Prolimatech unterstützen Radeon R9 290X - ComputerBase


Keiner ist allwissend. Aber danke für den Link

Gruß


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Super! Endlich die Info die ich haben wollte 

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage welcher Kühler hat die bessere Kühlleistung? Also wenn schon denn schon gleich das richtige/bessere Modell kaufen


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Radeon3D · Test: Prolimatech MK-26 Multi-VGA-Kühler Review (Temperaturen)

Dieser test sollte alle weiteren Fragen klären welcher Kühler mehr bringt denke ich.


----------



## chris302 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Wobei auch wenn der MK-26 sehr gut ist, sehe ich ein Problem. (das der Accelero xtreme 3 vllt nicht hat).
Der MK-26 braucht 4 Steckplätze, wenn ich nicht verlesen habe. 

Also heist das ergo für mich, dass man Crossfire bzw eine zweite Karte stecken vergessen kann oder?

Mit welchem Kühler wäre dass denn möglich ? xD

Grüße


----------



## DrDave (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Kommt aufs Mainboard drauf an, wenn es genügend x16 Steckplätze bietet, kannst du auch 2 MK-26 im Crossfire laufen lassen.
Problem: Die Auswahl ist da recht dürftig und die Preise entsprechend hoch.
Der Xtreme III braucht ja 3,5 slots, was bei den meisten Mainboards mit 2 mal x16 Steckplätzen wohl passen sollte, aber du hast dann das Problem, dass die Lüfter nur einen halben Slot haben um frische Luft anzusaugen...


----------



## chris302 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hmmmh also genau die Vermutung die ich hatte :/ 
Und ein halber slot kann man fast knicken denke ich mal.

Will ein Gigabyte ga-z87x-oc kaufen xD 
Habe gegoogelt aber keine offiziellen Abmessungen gefunden.

Aber och denke viel besser ist es dort auch nicht. 
Bzw falls ich nun Port 1 und 3 belege, werden die Jahren wahrscheinlich nur im x8/x4 modus laufen und nicht im x8/x8 
Oder denke ich da nun HW mäßig falsch und das wird per SW definiert ?


----------



## markosttg (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Platz hätte ich mehr als genug und werde bei einer single GPU bleiben.
Leider find ich es leicht verstörend, dass ich sowohl tests mit Hohen Spannungswandler-Temp.(90-105°) als auch mit niedrigen finde...

Jemand hier persöhnliche erfahrung?
Falls nicht wirds wohl der AC-XIII, ist ja auchnicht von schlechten Eltern 

Achja es passen alle 3 auf die R9 290x falls das jemand nochnicht erfahren hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Naja wie du gut erkannt hast sind die GPU-Temps nicht alles, hab einen AC X3 auf meiner GTX 770 und der Chip kommt kaum noch über 55°C (vorher DCUII Kühler ~70°C), der Rest der Karte wird trotzdem ordentlich heiß. Vorteil und Nachteil zugleich sind die Kühlkörper zum aufkleben beim AC-X3, die kleben dann richtig fest und bringen deutlich bessere Temps (bei mir). Der AC X3 ist sozusagen eine "entgültige" aber sehr leistungsfähige Lösung. Vom Preis betrachtet bietet AC mehr Leistung fürs Geld, der Prolimatech ist die optisch schönere Lösung.

(Das beide die GPU gut kühlen steht außer Frage, für mich sind die Ram- / Spawa Kühler vom AC X3 aber empfehlenswert.)


----------



## DrDave (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Wie gesagt, es kommt stark auf die verwendeten Lüfter und deren Drehzahl an.
Da die Lüfter nur anhand der GPU-Temp. gesteuert werden, hierfür eine geringe Drehzahl der Lüfter ausreicht, kommt es durch den geringen Luftstrom unvermeidbar zu höheren SpaWa Temperaturen.
Also entweder die Lüfterkurve aggresiever einstellen oder mit den höheren Temperaturen leben.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Genau da ist auch bei mir der Casus Knaxus. Der MK-26 soll die bessere Kühlleistung besitzen. Jedoch finde ich den Preis (mit Lüftern) von 85€ im Vergleich zum ACXIII mit seinen 45 € (inkl. Lüfter) und der größeren Auswahl an kleinen Kühlelementen ansprechender. Wobei der Alpenföhn ja die beste Kühlleistung hervorbringen soll und auch vielle kleinere Kühlelemente mit sich bringt. ABER halt nicht bestätigt wurde dass dieser auch passt. 
Ich tendiere derzeit auch klar zum ACXIII


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl lassen sich die 3 Lüfter vom AC X3 auch abnehmen und 2x 120er drauf montieren.


----------



## markosttg (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Der preis ist für mich bei min. 3 Jahren benutzung relativ...
Ich würd jedoch gerne wissen wodurch diese Temperaturschwankungen der Tests bei z.B. Spannungswandlern des MK-26 zustande kommen und wie manche diese niedrig gehalten haben. Scheint aufjedenfall etwas mitm 120mm Lüfter zutun zu haben.


----------



## DrDave (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl lassen sich die 3 Lüfter vom AC X3 auch abnehmen und 2x 120er drauf montieren.


 
Ich kann auch 3 neue 92er empfehlen, passend mit Kabelbinderhalterung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris302 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

So ich Mische auch nochmal mit  

Also wie ich das sehe werden die alle dann so dick, dass man damit CrossFireX eigentlich knicken kann, da ein halben Slot frei nicht mehr reicht um da wirklich gute temperaturen hinzubringen.
Vorallem mit der R9 290x denke ich wird das ding auf diese Abstände sehr warm!

Sonst tendiere ich persönlich gerade auch mehr zu Accelero Xtreme3. Aber der gefällt mir auch einfach besser. Vorallem ist der nicht ganz so dick wie der MK-26 xD.

Und was mir noch ein bissle ein Dorn im Aug ist das man auf den RAM und die SpaWa Kühler drauf kleben muss. Ich denke das läuft beim MK-26 gleich? ^^ 
Weil damit kann man die Garantie selbst bei MSI knicken.
(verkleben bei uns im Geschäft auch Ram Kühler und z.B. CPU-Kühler mit dem Bauteil. Aber da gilt definitv die Devise, wenn es klebt dann klebt es, abkriegen tust du da nichts mehr. 
Und bei SpaWa- kühlern auf dem MB z.B. sieht es genau gleich aus.
Auch wenn man versucht die abzuziehen reist meisten der Chip oder bricht. War die Aussage eines Kollegen.)

Mal ne Frage, will deswegen nicht extra ein Thema im WaKü Thread auf machen. Falls zu großer umfang mache ich das natürlich 
Wenn ich einen I7-4770K + 2 x R9 290x mit einem EKWB Full Cover R9 290x in einer WaKü betreibe. 
Dann vorne in mein Fractal Desgin ein 240mm Radiator und oben in deckel nochmal ein 240mm oder 280mm Radiator einbaue, reicht das dann um das alles zu kühlen? ^^

also Sprich:
AGB -> Pumpe -> CPU -> Radiator1 -> GPU1 -> GPU2 -> Radiator2 -> AGB

Oder reicht sogar ein einzelner 240mm?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

So liebe Leute. Habe heute endlich meine Karte bekommen und im Vertrauen auf die Zusagen dass der ACXIII passen soll den auch schon hier liegen. Also frishc ans Werk , sachte den Originalküler ab und geschaut und siehe da: Pustekuchen!
VRam Kühler sind zu wenig beigelegt. 12 Stk. im Lieferumfang. 16 Stk werden gebraucht. Dann ist ein Ram Baustein so nah an der GPU positioniert dass die Kühlerhalterung (nicht Backplate) direkt auf dem Ram aufliegen würde bzw. so ein Aufkleben eines Kühlkörpers vollends zunichte gemacht wird. Könnte grad nur kotzen!!!

Wenn mich jemand eines besseren belehren kann gerne, immer her mit die infos. aber so ists nur zum brechen. Nix da von wegen kompatibel.


----------



## DrDave (31. Oktober 2013)

War bei der 7000er Reihe auch schon so. Steht auch meines Wissens im Manual. 
Ich denke mal es ist der genau unter der GPU. 
Da durftest du damals nur die Hälfte bekleben, nimm einen der anderen Kühlerchen. 
Nimm einfach andere Kühlerchen für den VRAM.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Das Manual behandelt dummerweise die gtx680 Baureihe. Mir ist die ganze Kiste zu Heiß fürs erste. Ich habe mir auch die anderen Kühlerchen angesehen jedoch keine wirklich passende Alternative ersehen können. Und wenn ich den Ram Baustein "nur" halbe Fläche beklebe, habe ich dann nicht Temp Probleme? Sprich der halbe Baustein läuft wesentlich heisser als die andere Hälfte? Habe keine Lust hier zu große Wagnisse einzugehen und Garantie etc. verstreichen zu lassen und noch möglicherweise Gefahr zu laufen die Karte zu beschädigen. Jedoch muss ich sagen, Ich verwende die Karte jetzt im Quiet-Mode in einem relativ gut gedämmten Gehäuse, habe aber auch Öffnungen gelassen dass die Karte ausreichend gekühlt wird. Also bis jetzt fällt mir die Lautstärke nicht wirklich auf. Gut, bis jetzt, war auch immer was los in der Wohnung. Crysis 3 mit allen Details auf Max und mit 8xMSAA ca. 30fps im Schnitt. Bei 2x SMAA läufts im Schnitt mit 50-60 Frames. CPU ist nen i5 3570K @ stock


----------



## DrDave (31. Oktober 2013)

Der RAM wird bei vielen Modellen gar nicht gekühlt, nur durch den Luftstrom der Lüfter, was auch ausreicht, alles als das ist sozusagen schon eine Verbesserung. 
Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich wie immer die Regel.
Aber das liegt an die, wenn du jetzt das Risiko nicht eingehen willst, dann ist das so.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Danke dir für deine Ratschläge. Grundlegend ist ja eine gewisse Risikobereitschaft vorhanden. Sonst hätte ich mir ja den ACXIII gar nicht erst gekauft. Nur wäre halt dieses noch fehlende Quäntchen Feedback durch andere (im besten Falle ein Foto der montierten/verklebten Kühler auf der 290X Platine) die das erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben für mein Gewissens mehr als nur eine Unterstützung


----------



## Adi1 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

no risk, no fun .


----------



## JaniZz (31. Oktober 2013)

Also ich kann dir sagen, dass bei mir (Gtx 670, accelero xtreme III) z.b. die ram kühler auch nur zu 50 % drauf geklebt sind.
Hätte anders nicht gepasst da der rahmen im weg war.
Trotzdem läuft die karte  auf 1241 mhz core takt und + 400 mhz ram takt stabil unter 60 grad.

Denke somit ist bewiesen das die kühl leistung trotzdem ausreicht.


----------



## DrDave (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*



Stiefelriemen85 schrieb:


> Danke dir für deine Ratschläge. Grundlegend ist ja eine gewisse Risikobereitschaft vorhanden. Sonst hätte ich mir ja den ACXIII gar nicht erst gekauft. Nur wäre halt dieses noch fehlende Quäntchen Feedback durch andere (im besten Falle ein Foto der montierten/verklebten Kühler auf der 290X Platine) die das erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben für mein Gewissens mehr als nur eine Unterstützung


 
Gerne doch, schenk mir deine Karte und den Kühler, dann liefere ich Fotos


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So liebe Leute und alle die mitwissend sein/werden wollen 

An einer alten 290GTX die ich bei meinem Bruder liegen hatte war auch ein Arctic Kühler verbaut, nebst den benötigten Kühlkörpern. Zack fix auseinander und die passenden/benötigten Teile gemopst und auf die R9 290X verpflanzt.
War doch ein bisken was an Hirnschmalz nötig, da die Abstandshalter für Backplate und Kühlerhalteplatte nicht 1 zu 1 gemäß Anleitung eingebaut werden können, nach viel Messen, Sichtprüfungen und hin und her bin ich zu folgender Lösung gekommen: die schwarzen 3,5 mm hohen Distanzröhrchen (eigentlich gedacht für die Backplate) finden jetzt Verwendung als Distanzhülsen der Kühlerhalteplatte. Die transparenten 4,5 mm Distanzhülsen werden bei der Backplate verwendet.
Als Orientierung der zu kühlenden Elemente habe ich mich am Originalkühler orientiert und die gleiche Bauteile mit Kühlern versehen. Natürlich vollflächig mit dem Wärmekleber verbunden. 
Die kupfernde Kühlfläche des Kühlers stößt bei mir aber noch auf Unbehagen. Ja sie hat Kontakt mit der GPU ABER liegt auch auf dem äußeren Rand (die silberfarbene Alufläche) auf. Siehe Foto roter Kasten. Jetzt habe ich die Sorge, dass die eigentliche GPU zu wenig Anpressdruck erfährt und die Wärme nicht gut genug abtransportiert wird. Ich tendiere im Moment die Kühlfläche entsprechend der GPU und dem "Aluring" am äußeren Rand mit einer Feile oder an einer Fräse um 1 mm abzusenken sowie in Breite und Länge zu reduzieren, dass diese nicht mehr auf dem "Alu-Ring" aufliegt.
Des weiteren habe ich Sorge betreffend der oval markierten Kühlelemente. Diese haben, bedingt durch die Konstruktion des ACXIII, keinen (der Kühler direkt unter der GPU) bis wenig direkten Luftstrom (Kühlelement rechts unten) welcher die Wärme abtransportiert. Entweder beobachten oder 2 große Lüfter in der Gehäuseseite so anbringen dass auch an diesen Stellen ein Luftstrom besteht.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Der ACXIII kühler sitzt und passt wunderbar. Musste nichts mehr verändern. Leistungs- und Temperaturwerte gebe ich durch sobald getestet. Passiert im Laufe des Wochenende. Die Karte passt mit dem kühler gerade so in das Gehäuse.


----------



## chris302 (2. November 2013)

Mal eine frage:

Wie gut gingen den die geklebten Kühlkörper von der gtx290 runter ? 

Weil ich habe bedenken, das gerade bei den geklebten, man die chips beim runter machen schrottet.  

Und danke für die temp werte nachher


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Hi Chris302, will ich dir alles gerne beantworten.

Habe Gutes und auch schlechtes zu berichten.

Bei dem Accelero Kühler der GTX290 wurde damals pfuschig gearbeitet. Keine Ahnung was damals als Verbindungsmittel genutzt wurde. Die Dinger hatten (fast) keinen Kontakt mehr mit den Ram-Bausteinen. Habe Sie einfach abgemacht, die transparenten Klebereste mitm Radiergummi weg und gut. ABER zwecks Kühlelemente in Verbindung mit Wärmekleber komme ich gleich darauf zurück.

Erst wurde die Graka im Originaltrimm getestet. Die 95° waren sehr schnell erreicht und dementsprechend zügig fing die 290x an runterzutakten. Will ja keiner. Im Uber-Mode wurde das Ding doch arg laut und das wurde mir dann auch zu viel. Dann kam der ACXIII

Alle Angaben im Uber-Mode, Non-OC (1000 Mhz GPU, 5000 MHz Ram) und 100% Lüfteransteuerung (was wirklich nicht sehr laut ist [alles subjektiv])
verwendeter Treiber: Catalyst 13.11 Beta v8

Idle: 35°
Vollast nach 30 min spielen (Crysis3, BF3, BF4 alles ultra und 4x-8x MSAA): 71°

Ich habe kaum Tempveränderung festgestellt wenn die Lüfter nur zu 75% liefen, wurde aber auch nicht ausgiebig genug getestet. 
Max Temptarget war 80°. In Autoansteuerung pegelte sich die Lüfterdrehzahl was bei um die 60-70% ein (Wurde aber auch nur kurz angetestet)

Ich habe mit diesem GPU-Chipsatz ins Klo gegriffen 
Ich hatte dieses Wochenende einige Kernel-TM Fehler, sprich: Am zocken, Monitor wird schwarz, Ton und PC arbeiten weiter, Affengriff (Strg+Alt+Entf), nix geht mehr. Rest-Knopf gedrückt, Rechner resetet, bootet aber nicht mehr. Rechner richtig aus und wieder an und er bootet. Diesen Fehler hatte ich einmal im Originalzustand der Karte. Da hatte ich mir aber noch nicht viel bei gedacht und dachte es liegt an Treiberproblemen (Nvidia-Treiber waren noch auf dem Rechner). 
Jedoch trat dieser Fehler auch nach dem Kühlerumbau und bereinigtem Betriebssystem immer wieder auf und langsam fing ich an mir sorgen zu machen. Dieser Fehler trat im speziellen in den Singleplayerparts von Crysis3, BF4, Witcher2 EE auf. Erst vermutete ich ein Problem mit der Lüfteransteuerung der Graka in Kombi mit dem ACXIII. Also manuell auf 100% Lüfterdrehzahl festgesetzt. Crysis 3 halbe Stunde lang laufen lassen. nix passiert. Alles gut.... dachte ich....
Heute traten die Fehler wieder auf egal bei was, NUR im BF4-Multiplayer nicht (den ich den Rest des WE über spielte). Google und Co. sagen alle das gleiche Graka defekt. Jetzt ist die alte Nvidia Gtx 560 ti wieder drin und der Fehler passiert nicht mehr.

Nach dieser Erkenntnis war die Kotzerei erst mal seeehr groß, da Garantie ja futsch. 570 € für nüscht 

Aber der Rückbau ist ja zum Glück doch noch möglich. Der Wärmekleber lässt sich schwächen in dem man ihn in der Kühltruhe traktiert. Habe jetzt mehrere Male die Graka in einer Tupperdose in die Kühltruhe gelegt und den Kleber damit mürbe gemacht. Die meisten Elemente konnte ich von Hand wieder entfernen. Die Vram-Kühlerchen musste ich mit einer Zange (mit Fingern nicht möglich, da die Kühllamellen sehr schmerzhaft ins Fleisch drückten) in Kreisbewegung hin und her "abdrehen". Hat super funktioniert.

Jetzt noch mit Nagellackentferner und Q-Tips die Kleberückstände entfernen. Dann wird komplett auf Ursprungszustand zurückgebaut und die Karte zum Umtausch zurück zum Händler geschickt. und in ein paar Wochen halte ich dann hoffentlich meine neue und hoffentlich komplett funktionstüchtige 290x wieder in den Händen


----------



## chris302 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Danke für die vielen Infos 

also erstens  ist es natürlich schade, dass deinen Nagelneue Karte gleich nen Defekt hat, aber zum Glück konntest du sie ja wieder Reparier fähig machen  

Und vorallem interessant finde ich, dass man mit etwas geschickt den Wärmleitkleber doch noch runter bekommt ^^
Die Wärme werte sehen ja auch nicht schlecht  sozusagen ein Traum gegen den Stock Lüfter.

Hoffe mal für dich, dass es nicht ein paar wochen geht sondern etwas schneller.

Meine Pläne sind nun von einer Luftkühlung weg, werde das Ding mit einer Kyrographics unter Wasser setzten. 
Werde da eine von MSI nehmen, weil die einem selbst bei umbau noch weiter Garantie geben. xD Und bei Computeruniverse bekommst du da die erste ab 479€ 
Aber wann ich alles bestelle ist noch unklar  
Aber falls es euch interessiert werde ich Ein Tagebuch über den Aufbau und die WaKü usw verfassen 

Aber mit dem ACXIII hätte ich bei Luft auch nicht mehr so viel Bauchweh 

Nagellack entfernen oder was auch gut geht ist Isopropanol  mit dem machen wir im Geschäft immer alles an Kleber usw weg  

Wünsche dir viel Glück, dass sie schnell zurück kommt und danke für die Tests  denke das hilft hier einigen noch weiter ^^

Grüße
Chris


----------



## ile (3. November 2013)

@ Stiegelriehmen:

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Gern geschehen. 

Heute geht die Karte zurück zum Händler :´(
Habe gestern noch einige tests im Originaltrimm aber mit neuer Wärmleitpaste MX4 von Arctic gemacht (musste ich ja gezwungener Maßen neu auftragen).
Mein subjektiver Eindruck ist, dass der Originalkühler mit der neuen WLP besser arbeitet. Die 94° wurden nicht ansatzweise so schnell erreicht als es mit der @stock WLP der Fall war. Leider kam ich nach vielem testen immer wieder zum Schluss dass die Graka wohl wirklich einen defekt hat. Zeitweise war ich der "Hoffnung" dass mein NT (beQuiet 580W 80+) zu schwach wäre. Diese "Hoffnung" hat sich leider nicht bestätigt. Teilweise konnte ich Crysis3 und Witcher2 EE sogar stundenlang spielen. Der Bildschirm lief weiter, dafür versagte Windows in dem Moment seinen Dienst als die Spiele beendet wurden, wieder Ereignis 4 Kernel-Tm Fehler 

Über weiteres Feedback eurerseits und OC-Ergebnisse mit dem ACXIII oder MK-26 würde ich mich auch freuen. Leider kam ich ja noch nicht so weit das testen zu können.


----------



## chris302 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Kann dir leider mit solchen Ergebnis auch nicht dienen.

Will meine mit einer Kyrographics Wasser kühlen  will aber zu dem dann Temperatur werte liefern  und auch benchmark werte.
OC habe ich leider noch nie  aber vllt mache ich es mit meiner Wasser gekühlten R9 290x dann


----------



## -Shorty- (5. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Kann gar nicht so recht glauben das der AC-x3 richtig saß, komme da auf konstant 7V an den Lüftern nicht über 55°C auf meiner 770+ OC.
Klar ist die 290x ne Nummer größer (und wohl auch defekt) aber das erscheint mir schon viel mit 71°C (@ 75% Lüfterspeed). 
Würde den AC-x3 nicht gleich austauschen.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

@ Shorty: Dein Einwand mag nicht ganz unbegründet sein. Wobei man die 770 und die 290x definitiv nicht vergleichen kann. Da liegen Welten dazwischen was den Watthunger angeht. Jedoch habe ich im overclockers.uk-Forum in Verwendung mit dem MK-26 auch Werte von 55° im Unigine-Valley Benchmark gelesen. 72° hatten die wohl bei OC der 290x auf 1200 MHz. Sobald meine neue Karte da ist kommen weitere Tests. Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach eine ungenügende Frsichluftzufuhr. Der ACXIII saß meines Wissens nach aber richtig auf der GPU. Auch des Bild der restlichen WLP, die auf der GPU verblieben war, nach dem Trennen von Kühler und GPU zeigen das passende Bild.

Ich werde berichten sobald ich wieder loslegen kann.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Weitere Tests würden mich auch interessieren, da geht definitiv noch was. 
Ich werf mal 65°C max in den Raum (ohne OC) und warte gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse.

Auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen wie man den Kleber/Kühler wieder entfernt, danke für die Info. 
War glücklicherweise noch nicht nötig.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Auf Toms Hardware gibts jetzt eine Einbauanleitung des ACXIII auf einer 290 mitsamt Temptest @ stock und OC, jedoch mit direkter Lüfteransteuerung mit 7V und 12V.
Ich hatte ja bis jetzt nur die Grakainterne Lüfteransteuerung genutzt. Laut dem Bericht von Toms Hardware kann die Grakainterne Lüfteransteuerung gar nicht die vollen Drehzahlen des ACXIII abrufen. 
Lassen wir uns überraschen. Vermisse mein neues Kärtchen jetzt schon :,(


----------



## -Shorty- (7. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Kannste den Test mal verlinken? Bin grad etwas faul nach der Arbeit, total "unterhopft". 
Danke dir im Voraus.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Umbauanleitung: AMDs Radeon R9 290 auf Arctics Accelero Xtreme III umgerüstet - Kühler geht immer, leiser auch


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Habe grad den Rückruf vom Händler bekommen.
Die haben gestern Nacht ein Komplettsystem aufgebaut und meine Karte 12 Stunden lang unter Vollast durch Benchmarks laufen lassen. Alles i.O. können keinen Defekt feststellen.
Deren Vermutung dass mein Netzteil zu schwach ist. AMD empfiehlt wohl mindestens ein 600W Netzteil. Ich habe ein 580W 80+ beQuiet Netzteil verbaut was eigentlich ja reichen dürfte/sollte. So dachte ich zumindest. Scheinbar nicht. Die sehen jetzt zu dass die Karte so schnell es geht wieder zu mir nach Hause kommt. Na toll. Da habe ich mir erst vor 2 Monaten ein Netzteil gekauft und jetzt brauche ich wieder ein neues -.-
Schon kurios. Ich kenne eigentlich nur die Fehlerbilder des Bluescreens oder der direkten Abschaltung des Rechners wenn das NT zu wenig Leistung bringt... Hmm man lernt nie aus

[EDIT] *******, war ich zu optimistisch bzw. hat mir meine Erinnerung einen Streich gespielt. Habe bloß nen 530W 80+ Bronze NT [EDIT] Der Händler hat recht. Das ist zu wenig Dampf xD


----------



## -Shorty- (8. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Hm, da shätte ich Aufgrund deines Problems auch nicht erwartet, dass hier der Fehler am Netzteil liegt.  

Hast du vielleicht einen Kumpel mit starkem Netzteil, ich würde da jetzt nochmal ausgiebig testen bevor du nochmal Geld ausgibst.

Oder vorübergehend einige Verbraucher an deinem PC vom Strom trennen, eventuelles CPU-OC minimieren. Wenn dein Netzteil wirklich grad an der Grenze war könnte dir das zu Testzwecken schon Erkenntnisse bringen.

BTW: Welcher Händler ist das denn? Nachts mal eben für 12h getestet und keine Fehler, glaub nicht wirklich das da jemand ne Nachtschicht geschoben hat.

Für mich widerspricht das jeder Logik, dass der Fehler beim BF4-Multiplayer zocken nicht auftrat (an deinem besagten Wochenende). Denn BF4 heizt in meinem PC, CPU und GPU ordentlich auf. Selbst GRID 2 hält da nicht mit. Crysis 3 lief bei dir ja auch ne halbe Stunde durch, find ich alles sehr verwirrend.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Leider Nein. Sonst hätte ich das auch vor Tagen schon versucht, da ich kurzzeitig auch die Stromversorgung im Verdacht hatte, aber davon wieder abkam, da es nicht zu den mir bekannten Fehlerbildern kam.
Mein Rechner gehört in meinem Freundeskreis zum stärksten was da alle haben. Deswegen leider keine Alternative. 
Habe aber bereits mit meinem Händler hier in Berlin telefoniert. Der ist immer sehr kulant. nimmt das alte gegen einen Abschlag wieder zurück und ich baue dann ein 730 Watt beQuiet ein. mit etwas Glück kommt die 290x auch bereits morgen wieder bei mir an.


----------



## DrDave (8. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Wenn das Netzteil zu schwach ist, dann geht der ganze PC aus(Notabschaltung).
Wenn ich richtig gelesen hatte, dann hast du das Problem, dass nur der Bildschirm ausgeht bzw. du einen Blackscreen bekommst, der eigentliche PC aber weiterläuft.
Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit meiner HD 7950 bekomme ich auch nur den Blackscreen, wenn die Spannungsversorgung überfordert ist und die Karte ins Powerlimit rennt.
Ich habe ein BQ L8 auch mit 530W.
Mein i7 3770K @ 5GHz sowie meine HD7950 @ 1330/1750 verbraucht im schlimmsten Fall, was ich bisher gesehen habe 480W (ganzer Rechner) beim benchen, sind also noch paar Watt Reserve + Überlast.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Ja so kenn ich das auch!
Mir bleibt ja erstmal keine Wahl als die Karte zurückzunehmen. Jetzt ist nen 730W beQuiet verbaut und diese Fehlerquelle kann ausgeschlossen werden. 
Mein händler hier aus Berlin sieht das aber ähnlich dass das 530W Netzteil überfordert gewesen sein könnte. Passt vom groben Hochrechnen der Verbraucher schon ganz gut dass es zu viel ist. Denn wenn auf dem NT 530 W stehen kommen ja effektiv nur 79-81% an Watt durch. Thema Verlustleistung etc. Und da der Fehler im Uber-Mode öfter auftrat und hier ja bis zu 300W für die Graka gebraucht werden kann es sein dass es zu viel war. Wir werden sehen.

@ shorty: 12 Stunden Benchmark über Nacht sehe ich als kein Problem. Abends vor Feierabend angeschmissen, im Loop, protokolliert laufen lassen. Wenn der Loop morgens noch läuft weisst du ja dass der Rechner nicht abgeschmiert ist. Sollte er doch abgeschmiert sein, zeigt dir das Protokoll ja wann das war. Ich kenne diese Vorgehensweise aus meinen IT-Praktika die ich zu Schulzeiten gemacht hatte. Da war das gängige Praxis um zu prüfen welches System Dauerbelastung standhält und welches nicht. Insofern glaube ich denen das.

Sollte der Fehler wieder auftreten, was ich nicht hoffe, muss ich mich mit mindfactory noch mal unterhalten. Bis jetzt kann ich ja echt nix sagen. Weder lassen die sich viel Zeit, sondern sind immer fix dabei und sind mir in vielen Dingen entgegengekommen. Sehr souverän und kundenfreundlich bis jetzt.


----------



## DrDave (8. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*



Stiefelriemen85 schrieb:


> Ja so kenn ich das auch!
> Mir bleibt ja erstmal keine Wahl als die Karte zurückzunehmen. Jetzt ist nen 730W beQuiet verbaut und diese Fehlerquelle kann ausgeschlossen werden.
> Mein händler hier aus Berlin sieht das aber ähnlich dass das 530W Netzteil überfordert gewesen sein könnte. Passt vom groben Hochrechnen der Verbraucher schon ganz gut dass es zu viel ist. Denn wenn auf dem NT 530 W stehen kommen ja effektiv nur 79-81% an Watt durch. Thema Verlustleistung etc. Und da der Fehler im Uber-Mode öfter auftrat und hier ja bis zu 300W für die Graka gebraucht werden kann es sein dass es zu viel war. Wir werden sehen.
> 
> ...


 
Die 530W muss es aber trotzdem liefern, zieht aber selbst aus der Steckdose mehr als 530W oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Das sind die Aussagen derjenigen die jeden Tag mit der Materia Computer zu tun haben. 
Ich habe jetzt spaßeshalber mal die Komponenten in PSU-Rechnern durchgejagt.
Enermax gibt für alle Komponenten mind. 520 W an empfiehlt da (natürlich) sein hauseigenes Produkt Modul 87+
Bei beQuiet spuckt mir der PSU-Rechner auch das 730 W netzteil Power Pure L8 730W CM mit einer Auslastung von 87% aus (musste hier aber die7970 als Berechnungsgrundlage heranziehen, da die R-Reihe zum kalkulieren noch nicht verfügbar war. Also ist das mit dem alten NT definitiv hart an der Grenze gewesen bzw. leicht darüber. Das kann vielleicht wirklich den Ausschlag gegeben haben.

Ich habe jetzt auch noch mal meine Ereignissanzeige gecheckt. Obwohl ich seit Tagen wieder mit der alten 560Ti am Werkeln bin, sind wieder Kernel-Tm Fehler aufgetaucht, nur ohne Absturz des Komplettsystems :/
Vielleicht hat auch mein Windows irgendwo gravierende Fehler die diesen Fehler verursacht. 

Ich werde nach Erhalt der 290x folgendes Testen: Alles im aktuellen Trimm, kackt das System wieder ab, Windows komplett neu aufsetzen (vielleicht sogar Win8 zur vollen Directx 11.2 Unterstützung)


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

So liebe Leute! 

Entgegen der ersten Aussage des Händlers ist die Karte wohl doch defekt gewesen und jetzt folgenschwer als EOL gebrandmarkt worden.
Da kein Ersatz kurzfristig lieferbar ist habe ich eine Gutschrift erhalten. So ne Kacke aber auch!!!

Habe mich so tierisch über die Power der Karte gefreut. Von den jetzt unnötig entstandenen Kosten für den ACXIII und das neue Netzteil wollen wir mal nicht reden :/
Jetzt habe ich die Option ewig zu warten oder auf eine 780ti umzusteigen (welches ja sicher auch keine schlechte Wahl ist) 
Und jetzt kommt diesen Abend endlich ein erstes Ergebniss zu Mantle...


----------



## DrDave (13. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Das es nicht das Netzteil ist, war ja schon abzusehen.
Aber EOL? Du weißt hoffentlich was das heißt?
Den Accelero kannst du dann auch auf die neue Karte packen...
Und das Netzteil, naja das hätte nicht sein müssen


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

EOL = End of Life meine ich. 
Hätte hätte hätte ...


----------



## DrDave (13. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*



Stiefelriemen85 schrieb:


> EOL = End of Life meine ich.
> Hätte hätte hätte ...


 
Ja, will heißen es wird keine R9 290X mehr verkauft/gebaut
Willst du uns das wirklich sagen?
Ja das hätte hätte hätte bringt dir auch nichts, ich weiß


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Dieses Kürzel steht auf meiner Gutschrift. Mehr kann ich dir dazu nicht sagen.
Vielleicht zwecks interner Buchung, da sie zur zeit keine neue Karte geliefert bekommen und so den Weg zur Gutschrift ebnen.
Ärgern tut es mich trotzdem. Einfach kacke gelaufen die ganze Kiste :/


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Jetzt habe ich die Information bekommen dass die Karte wohl doch nicht defekt ist und die Gutschrift nur prophylaktisch erstellt wurde und erst aktiv würde, sollte die Karte doch defekt sein. Man wird mir die Karte diese Woche zurücksenden. 
Ich sage euch, was da noch alles in dieser Email stand... Mehr als dreist. Einfach nur frech. Solange die Angelegenheit aber nicht zur Gänze gelöst wurde, werde ich hierzu erstmal nichts weiter kund tun. Ich hoffe weiterhin auf einvernehmliche und wieder versöhnlichere Töne... ohne Worte


----------



## xeno75 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Zum Thema Verfügbarkeit: Ich habe meine R9 290X vorgestern bei Alternate bestellt und laut DHL ist sie jetzt im Lieferfahrzeug. Es ist die XFX Version der Karte, Saphire war glaube ich auch auf Lager, für 499,-. Da ist zwar nach Kühlertausch die Garantie weg aber nach einem Rückbau sieht man das ja eh nicht mehr und Rückbau ist auch bei MSI oder Asus Pflicht, wenn etwas ist.


----------



## DrDave (14. November 2013)

Sein Hardware Dealer scheint mir auch nicht unbedingt so fähig zu sein...


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Die Karte ist wieder da. Dann gehts zum Feierabend mal weiter mit der Testerei.
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden sobald ich konkrete Infos geben kann.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

Ich habe meinen Rechenknecht jetzt fleißig mit Crysis 3 gefordert und siehe da. kein blackscreen/Absturz mehr. Scheint also wirklich am Netzteil gelegen zu haben.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

zu früh gefreut. grad eben ist es wieder passiert -.- 
jetzt wird ein neues Windows aufgesetzt, mal sehen was dann passiert


----------



## drebbin (17. November 2013)

*AW: Kurze Hilfe zum GPU-Kühler*

So sehr ich dir eine schnelle Lösung deines Problems wünsche.
Vergiss den "Bearbeiten" Button nicht


----------

